# Women of Colour where are you?



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Are there any women of colour on this site who are starting there journey with IVF / or have started?

In fact are there any women of colour period  .

If so feel free to message me.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Mcclean - just wanted to welcome you to the single women's area, glad you have found us!  You will find lots of support and information here, just jump in on any of the threads, everybody is very friendly.  

I am not a woman of colour, but I have come across plenty on this site.  There are a few that I know of in the single women's area, but to be honest I have no idea about how many others there are as most of us just go by screen names.

How far along are you on your ttc journey?

Some1

xx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello some 1, 

I just had my 2nd consultation on Friday 1st April.  

I'm very nervous, I know I can relate to probably all women on here but single black woman would also be great.

I live in hope that they come and find me.

Mcclean


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Mcclean

How are you? I hope your second consultation went well. I am single and black. I am not currently going through treatment but I have had 2 rounds of IVF in the past and I am currently gearing myself up to do donor egg and sperm tx at some point. Do feel free to PM me should you want to have a chat.

You could also try posting on the Donor sperm/egg thread as there are some black ladies on their (though many of them are part of a couple). Shad tends to post on that thread. I think she is also single and black.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142716.msg3813203#msg3813203

Sima


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello! Apart from the gorgeous Sima I have also met Pretty Brown Eyes who is black but who I haven't seen posting. As someone1 says you can't tell by screen names unless they make a point of mentioning. Rlx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Do WOC meet up?  Talk, share support each other?


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

There are meets open to anyone who wants to come from time to time. You'll see some listed on this and the singles pregnancy and parenting thread. Rlx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies.
Well I'm a lday of colour.  McClean, when I was with LWC I didnh't hve a problem in getting black donor sperm.
I'm now hoping to go off to Cyprus next month for embryo donor treatment.  All very daunting.  Relieved that they have black donors.


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome  .

Nice to know there are more black women on this site.

Good luck with your treatment Carnivaldiva.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Carnivaldiva good luck in Cyprus! Rlx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the good wishes.
I'm carrying a little extra weight than I would like, but tryibng really hard to shift the pounds. Visiting my father in Jamaica didn't help!!  He insisted eating like him would boost my metabolic rate, which of course it didn't!!  Don't know how he's so skinny and I'm not!!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Hi Mcclean
> 
> How are you? I hope your second consultation went well. I am single and black. I am not currently going through treatment but I have had 2 rounds of IVF in the past and I am currently gearing myself up to do donor egg and sperm tx at some point. Do feel free to PM me should you want to have a chat.
> 
> ...


Hiya Sima

I couldn't help but notice your profile picture - it's quite small but are they Korats?


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Mandy

Good spot.  They are my two little korats.  Brother and sister.  Very cute and very chatty.  Do you have a korat as well?  They aren't very common cats and not many people have heard of them but they are an adorable breed.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Sima said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Good spot. They are my two little korats. Brother and sister. Very cute and very chatty. Do you have a korat as well? They aren't very common cats and not many people have heard of them but they are an adorable breed.


I only spotted them as yes, I have a Korat and a Thai blue point myself (in my profile pic - it's not the best photo though!). They are indeed very chatty!

They're a fantastic breed - most people think our Blue is a Burmese but they get a bit stumped when they look at his brother as they know he's not Siamese but they can't work out what he is.

Where did you get yours from? We got ours from Julie Cherkas in Southampton.

What have you called yours? They have beautiful green eyes. Our blue's eyes have never quite gone green. They have a green tinge to them but they're still mainly quite yellow.

Have you noticed the Korat on the new Sheba ad?


----------

